# How do we get Kobe HERE!??



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> "I would like to be traded, yeah," Bryant said on 1050 ESPN Radio in New York. "Tough as it is to come to that conclusion there's no other alternative, you know?"
> 
> Bryant, interviewed by Stephen A. Smith, was asked if there was anything the Lakers could do to change his mind.
> 
> "No," Bryant said. "I just want them to do the right thing."


This statement was made on the Stephen A Smith Radio show this morning... 

I would LOVE to see him come to florida... maybe we could package up some players and make a deal... If the lakers want to rebuild, we certainly have young talent... Dwight and Kobe :clap2: 

Link


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Never. Not in a million years. And even after that million years, we still wouldn`t get him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dwight howard sounds good


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

The only way Kobe Bryant ever puts on a Magic uniform is if the Magic send Dwight Howard to Los Angeles.

That being a certainty, if I'm you I hang on to Howard and let somebody else deal with Kobe and his BS.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

haha... we could send 15 of our players and it may work...

Here is the odds on where Kobe will go... favorites are the Bulls

Odds on Kobe


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Funny you guys mention this. We want Dwight Howard if you want Kobe.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Trades for superstars never turn out in favor of the team losing him.

Sign and trade Darko, Gerald Wallace, and Turkoglu for Bryant.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I see Lakers fans being delusional about what they should get for Kobe now.

Oh And Duck34234, you know you can't sign and trade players and then combine other players with them in that trade?

And even more absurd you can't sign and trade players from other teams.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Amareca said:


> I see Lakers fans being delusional about what they should get for Kobe now.
> 
> Oh And Duck34234, you know you can't sign and trade players and then combine other players with them in that trade?
> 
> And even more absurd you can't sign and trade players from other teams.


:laugh: This thread is complete nonsense.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Come back to reality MickyEyez. The sad thing is, I'm not sure you were actually joking about Dwight and Kobe. Delusional?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

the thing is if Shaq had not been traded to Miami, I think it would be plausible for Kobe to go to the Magic. However if Kobe was traded to the Magic he would be seeing Shaq 4x a season as a rival. I personally see KOBE in a Heat uniform over a Magic one.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

It's not plausible and it never would have been plausible. We don't have the pieces unless Howard is traded. I can't believe I'm actually having to argue this.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I said had Shaq not went to Miami, if Magic at that time saved face on T-mac and offered him up for Kobe....and Lakers chose Shaq...Lakers would not trade Kobe for T-mac? that would be the best deal on the table. Kobe would go to the MAGIC with a Max contract and a young Dwight Howard. Back then, it certainly could have happened.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

It won't happen, lol. I still would rather have the team as is then trade everybody for kobe.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

It would take Dwight AND draft picks.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

lw32 said:


> Come back to reality MickyEyez. The sad thing is, I'm not sure you were actually joking about Dwight and Kobe. Delusional?


lw32, the sad thing is you have no sense of humor. would it make you feel better if i said.. "We should try to bring in Shaq and Kobe, we should also make a run at T-mac and we could never be stopped!" 

That would make you really happy huh? :chill:  

The deal would never be done... We literally COULDN'T do it... i know that... 

If kobe even STICKS with his "trade me" statement, it would take a year like it did with AI... The teams that could even pull the trigger on a deal like this are few.

The lakers would try to stay away from trading someone in the western conference, but it could work for a couple teams including PHO (Marion? Stoudemire? some scrubs and ATL's pick) DAL (Howard, Terry, and scrubs) and MAYBE HOU (TMAC, scrubs, picks)... 

More than likely they will trade him to the East and there are only a few teams there that could make the deal... ATL (Johnson, scrubs and a pick) CHI (Deng, Gordan, Nocioni, pick) PHI (AI, Dalembert, scrubs picks)


----------

